# unable to mount nfs share



## wazzupp (Jan 21, 2012)

So I have a NAS server with FreeBSD on it. And I'm trying to mount NFS share from my linux computer.

```
# mount -t nfs -v nas:/storage storage/
mount.nfs: timeout set for Sat Jan 21 17:04:54 2012
mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=10.0.0.2,clientaddr=10.0.0.3'
mount.nfs: mount(2): Permission denied
mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting nas:/storage
```
But I get this access denied message every time.

Here is *showmount -e* on server:

```
Exports list on localhost:
/storage                           Everyone
/usr/ports/distfiles               10.0.0.3 10.0.0.2
```
and rc.conf:

```
# NFS
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 4"
mountd_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r -n"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES" 
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
```

Not sure why I can't mount nfs share on server.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you post your /etc/exports from the server?


----------



## wazzupp (Jan 22, 2012)

It's solved now.
My linux machine was mounting it with NFSv4 as default.
Adding vers=3 as mount option solved it.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 22, 2012)

That's what I figured, and why I asked to see the exports file.  Glad it's working.


----------

